# Mice in the house



## Isa (Aug 21, 2008)

Unfortunatly, my boyfriend is pretty sure we have mice in the house. I am really scared because I dont want them to hurt my Hermy so from now on, I will keep her door closed. I dont want the mice to suffer so I dont want my boyfriend to put traps or poison. I heard of a product that produces a sound that scares the mice(humans do not hear it), my question is does anybody know if Hermy could hear the sound?

If someone has an idea to how get rid of mice, please let me know.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry Isa, I can't be of much help. My dogs keep mice away and what they don't the neighborhood cats do. I know they do have humane traps that allow you to trap mice then take them far away and let them go. Perhaps you can get some of those I saw them online, can't remember where. Good luck .


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 22, 2008)

You can purchase no kill traps for mice they have a swing arm that lets them get in but not escape then you can take them somewhere and let them loose.


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for your answers.

I wish I could have a dog or a cat but I am allergic 

Could they hurt my Hermy? We will go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Josh (Aug 23, 2008)

i dont think a mouse would hurt your tortoise but it is possible that they would go into his enclosure to get at his food. the best solution is to get a cat but i think you'll do quite well with a no-kill trap since you are allergic


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2008)

josh said:


> i dont think a mouse would hurt your tortoise but it is possible that they would go into his enclosure to get at his food. the best solution is to get a cat but i think you'll do quite well with a no-kill trap since you are allergic



Thnaks Josh

I dont understand because where I live they dont sell no kill trap. So I tried a home made no kill trap yesterday night, it did not work. I will try again tonight. I am really happy to know that the mice can't hurt Hermy!

I wish it will work tonight, I keep my finger crossed.


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 23, 2008)

Isa here are some links for you the first is instructions to construct your own trap and the other two are commercial sites to order traps from.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-_No-Kill_-Mouse-Trap/
http://www.vegankarma.com/servlet/the-492/Humane-No-Kill-Mouse/Detail
http://www.pestproducts.com/rodent_traps.htm

hope these help


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2008)

Something to keep in mind about mice and rats: They DO chew on hibernating tortoises.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2008)

Something the mice/rats do more is chew on electrical cords exposing the wires. Also they could bring diseases and things when they get into Hermy's area. Cats and dogs help, but even they can't control them always. (Take it from me, somebody who has lots of dogs and cats, but still with our old home mice still get into).

Until you come up with something else, often if you have an empty garbage can (with something mice love to eat in it) located near where the mice are
and where they can climb into the can, they will go into the can and be trapped. We usually catch a few ever fall out on the back porch if somebody leaves the cans with dog or cat food open.


----------



## Isa (Aug 25, 2008)

We cleaned everything and I put some peannut butter when we think they come when they are hungry. We did that on saturday and they still did not come. Maybe they left . 

My boyfriend told me that if they are still coming in our kitchen we will probably call an exterminator. So I am looking for an exterminator that does not kill the mice (a hard task let me tell you).

I just hope they wont come anymore.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 25, 2008)

I think finding a exterminator that does not kill the mice will be a challenge. I know you don't want to hurt them, but they will breed then you will have more, they will chew cords and cause lots of damage, and I wouldn't want them by my torts. I know people who had hundreds of dollars of damage to there belongings from these pesky rodents, And I'm not sure if it is the same for mice, but I know that other wildlife will come back once removed. Hope you get rid of them soon!!


----------



## ZippyButter (Aug 26, 2008)

Or you can adopt a snake or python from any of the shelters, just hope that you're not afraid of these reptiles, and you can feed the rodents to the snake, this way the rodents will not multiply and you could get rid of the problem naturally. This is my 2 cents opinion, good luck to you.

minh


----------



## Itort (Aug 26, 2008)

A thought. Are you allergic to ferrets? They were used in Europe for rodent control prior to introduction of cats from N. Africa. They can go where a dog (terrier) can't go and are more socially exceptable then carnivous reptile.


----------



## Isa (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advices but I am allergic to animals (even to ferrets, too bad because they are really cute).

Hmmm and regarding the snakes, it is not that I dont like them but if I would have another reptile, it would be another Hermann (to keeps Hermy company). I am not too crazy about snakes.

They still did not eat the food I left for them. Maybe they are gone. Is it possible that they left or do they probably get their food somewhere else in my house? I did not find any traces of them (if you see what I mean) in my kitchen, It must be a good sign.

If my boyfriend or me, see a sign that they came in our house again, we will have no choice but to call an exterminator (no I did not find one who does not kill them )


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Isa, if they do not have a source of food and nesting materials they may move on. Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2008)

Geesh and nobody mentioned she could try getting a Redfoot. I know mine love eating mice. 

If your no longer hearing them or finding their droppings and such, sounds like they have gone on. Just keep in mind, if one mouse can find it's way in, more then likely in the future more will.


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2008)

My boyfriend will wait one more week and he will close all the holes we find in the house. We will wait one more week to see if we find some droppings.


----------



## Itort (Aug 28, 2008)

When closing holes use steelwool as part of the process. Rodents are unable to deal with chewing into this.


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2008)

Itort said:


> When closing holes use steelwool as part of the process. Rodents are unable to deal with chewing into this.



Thanks a lot for the advice Larry


----------



## K9KidsLove (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my money on an exterminator...all the ones I called only give you those sticky traps that you can buy at Walmart...with extra dollars added to their cost. They work best if you put a green pea sized dab of peanut butter in the middle of it.
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## 101isthebest (Aug 31, 2008)

i would try to get rid of the mice and rats asap. they will chew on the torts. i lost some of my torts. mice can squeeze thru small little holes, that are not visible to the human eye. i would try to capture the mice asap because they breed quickly. good luck.


----------



## mtdavis817254 (Sep 2, 2008)

Isa said:


> Unfortunatly, my boyfriend is pretty sure we have mice in the house. I am really scared because I dont want them to hurt my Hermy so from now on, I will keep her door closed. I dont want the mice to suffer so I dont want my boyfriend to put traps or poison. I heard of a product that produces a sound that scares the mice(humans do not hear it), my question is does anybody know if Hermy could hear the sound?
> 
> If someone has an idea to how get rid of mice, please let me know.


get a live trap.. you can catch the mouse and release it in a field.. you can get one at walmart or any feed store..


----------



## elegans (Sep 2, 2008)

Kill it; Kill it, Kill it. Stop worrying about a rodent, I raise them for snake food. They are the smartest animals that I raise. I lost my first two Klienmanns babies to loose rats, that I did not want to poison. I have since trained all of my dogs to kill any mammal on the property. No problems since. No raccoons or any other feral mammals. This is just protecting your tortoises. The rodents that you are going to kill are not supposed to be bothering your animals as they are not native. Just kill them, it matters not how you do it. Glue traps work well as you can carry them off and do not have to deal with the smell of a decomposing rodent in the wall or elsewhere. Live traps are mostly BS. Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


----------



## Itort (Sep 3, 2008)

elegans said:


> Kill it; Kill it, Kill it. Stop worrying about a rodent, I raise them for snake food. They are the smartest animals that I raise. I lost my first two Klienmanns babies to loose rats, that I did not want to poison. I have since trained all of my dogs to kill any mammal on the property. No problems since. No raccoons or any other feral mammals. This is just protecting your tortoises. The rodents that you are going to kill are not supposed to be bothering your animals as they are not native. Just kill them, it matters not how you do it. Glue traps work well as you can carry them off and do not have to deal with the smell of a decomposing rodent in the wall or elsewhere. Live traps are mostly BS. Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


Doug, I have to agree with you. I find snap traps work best and are most humane (snap, thats it). That and cats (not an option for Isa). Rodents are a threat to herps on many levels.


----------



## Isa (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm Yes, I guess you are right . Even if we are not too sure they are still in the house we will call an exterminator ( But I will tell the exterminator to not use the glue trap I think they are cruel . We did all we could do, we put a lot of humane traps in the house and it did not work. That is sad because they look sooo cute and soo smart. But Hermy's safety and our safety (since they are full of bacteria) comes first.

Thanks for the advices everyone


----------

